# Stunning Basket Weave Baby Cardigan Pattern (Free)



## GinB (Sep 2, 2012)

http://carole.barenys.com/BasketWeave.html


----------



## Hilary4 (Apr 26, 2012)

Oh that is gorgeous - and it would be snuggly warm!


----------



## imaknuttyknitter (Feb 23, 2011)

That is so cute!! Looks like it is an easy knit!!


----------



## emr521 (Nov 30, 2012)

Thank you


----------



## vershi (Nov 25, 2012)

That looks lovely, thanks for the link :thumbup:


----------



## fergablu2 (Apr 30, 2011)

I've made that. Sadly, my husband never emailed me the pictures.


----------



## Woodstockgranny (Feb 6, 2013)

Thank you - what a beautiful sweater!


----------



## Granny6 (Sep 24, 2012)

I would love to make this sweater for my 6-year old granddaughter (size 8). Does anyone know of a pattern like this baby one ... But in larger sizes? Thank you.


----------



## GinB (Sep 2, 2012)

fergablu2 said:


> I've made that. Sadly, my husband never emailed me the pictures.


What color did you make it in? Do you have any advice about the pattern? It's one I would like to try soon.


----------



## Nelly 58 (Oct 30, 2012)

This is just what I want. Thanks everso


----------



## mum of 11 (Jul 14, 2011)

thanks for link, grandchild 41 on the way, great to have one I havent knitted


----------



## fergablu2 (Apr 30, 2011)

GinB said:


> What color did you make it in? Do you have any advice about the pattern? It's one I would like to try soon.


I made it in white, for a co-worker of my husband, since she didn't know the sex of the baby. It was several projects ago, but I think it was fairly straight forward. I put the button holes only on the boy side, because I was too lazy to do them on both sides, and then sew the buttons over the correct side for the gender, but it was a boy.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Thanks for posting... it's an adorable little sweater.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

very pretty!


----------



## JulesKnit (Dec 30, 2012)

Oh, I just love this little sweater1 Thank you!


----------



## GinB (Sep 2, 2012)

mum of 11 said:


> thanks for link, grandchild 41 on the way, great to have one I havent knitted


I take my hat off to you. To feed, clothe and raise 11 children - WOW!!! How *did* you keep your sanity?

I can imagine, not only what a hussle-bussle you have around the holidays, but how wonderful it is to have that many 'round about you' on special occasions, especially Christmas.


----------



## BrightMoon (Aug 11, 2013)

Thanks


----------



## dev7316 (Sep 2, 2011)

very nice


----------

